# Strut opinion - pictures



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't see any leaks on either. I agree with your neighbor and wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

You must have taken it somewhere like Midas or Car-X to have it inspected.. Most OEM struts are good for at least 75K or more, depending on the type driving done.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

75 K?:no: Geez no wonder half the industry is in the tank. I have driven over 1.5 million km in Toyota products averaging over 250k per vehicle and not replaced a strut except for 32 years ago after an accident.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> 75 K?:no: Geez no wonder half the industry is in the tank. I have driven over 1.5 million km in Toyota products averaging over 250k per vehicle and not replaced a strut except for 32 years ago after an accident.


Had to replace the struts on my 1999 Toyota Corolla @ 120k and just replaced the rear springs at 142k (should have replaced ALL the spring with the struts).

I see nothing wrong in those pictures, but the truth is in the ride and/or how you want the vehicle to ride. If you do replace them, do lots of shopping online first. The name brands are usually made by the same basic manufacturer, rebadged, and sent down the line for a price inflation. I could say the same about oil filters and other parts. I would upgrade, if possible, and replace all 4 at the same time. If the springs are too soft, you could blow the new struts, so keep that in mind too. Just because the spring rate is within specs doesn't mean they aren't bad (ask me about Toyota's cheapskate warranty company...).

If you DIY, there really isn't anything hard to installing them. Just be careful with the spring compressors (get GOOD ones).


----------

